# Ryanair random seat Allocation



## Black Sheep (8 Jun 2017)

Has anyone been the victim of the random seat allocation and seating couple/families at either ends of the plane in middle seats?
Went to print boarding passes yesterday (four days ahead) for flight on Sunday next. Myself and OH were seated at either end of the plane -middle seats. Checked every other vacant seat on the plane ans "Surprise Surprise"there was not a single other *free *seat available


----------



## gipimann (8 Jun 2017)

There's a long thread on boards.ie about it, many people experiencing the same as you - allocated the middle seats far from each other, while the aisle/window seat beside them are empty. 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2057749505


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jun 2017)

Forgot to mention I've been travelling with them for many years several times per year and have never come across this before, so there appears to be a change of policy


----------



## panindub (8 Jun 2017)

Long time ryanair traveller here too, and recently been affected by this randon seat policy change. I have change and book a seat to keep family together 

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/irel...plain-about-ryanair-seat-allocation-1.3112748
*Airline denies it has changed how it assigns seating*


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Jun 2017)

More here:

http://www.independent.ie/life/trav...efuse-to-pay-for-seat-selection-35806991.html


----------



## elcato (9 Jun 2017)

I like Ryanair. I fly all the time with them. But having seen at first hand this clear philosophy of seating people who booked together in separate seats it is clearly done to make people pay for seats.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jun 2017)

I got an email today prompting me to book seats. I am traveling with a friend to Birmingham in September, but we booked separately. It doesn't  matter to us whether we sit together or not.



Row 1 is €16
Rows 2 - 5 are €13 to €14
Rows 24 to 29 are €4.

The return flight was €40.

On balance, I would prefer a €40 flight with the option of paying €32 for a seat at the very front than paying €80 and being allowed to choose my own seat.

I'm in no hurry and as it's a short flight I will sit where I am put. On longer flights or if I want to get off the plane quickly, I have booked the front row.

Disclosure of interest: I have shares in Ryanair.

Brendan


----------



## Firefly (12 Jun 2017)

panindub said:


> Long time ryanair traveller here too, and recently been affected by this randon seat policy change. I have change and book a seat to keep family together



I agree with this, however an hour's peace away from the kids might be nice!. Of course if the kids need anything or are causing mayhem, then push the button over your head and ask to air hostess to sort it out!


----------



## elcato (12 Jun 2017)

Given the fact that they never issued seats up until a few years ago what exactly has changed ? Before if you wanted seats together you had to queue very early and hope they were available or else pay for the priority boarding. Nothing to see here.


----------



## T McGibney (12 Jun 2017)

elcato said:


> Given the fact that they never issued seats up until a few years ago what exactly has changed ? Before if you wanted seats together you had to queue very early and hope they were available or else pay for the priority boarding. Nothing to see here.


What has changed is that up to recently if you booked a number of seats, they would randomly allocate you a block of seats beside each other. For example a family of four could expect window, middle, aisle and aisle seats on the same row. Now they allocate for random seats anywhere on the plane, but not necessarily near each other. So the same family of four could find themselves at four different ends of the plane. Which is unsustainable if the family includes young kids.


----------



## elcato (12 Jun 2017)

T McGibney said:


> What has changed is that up to recently if you booked a number of seats, they would randomly allocate you a block of seats beside each other. For example a family of four could expect window, middle, aisle and aisle seats on the same row.


Point taken but the solution is the same if not actually easier now given that you can book seats rather than priority boarding.


----------



## T McGibney (12 Jun 2017)

elcato said:


> Point taken but the solution is the same if not actually easier now given that you can book seats.



Seems that doesn't work properly anymore.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2017)

Hi Tommy

The system is better than the previous system of free seating where families were often separated if they did not queue for ages.

If a family of 4 wants to sit together now, they can pay for 4 seats. On my flight to Birmingham, they were available at €4 each.

Of course, the intermediate system was better for families where they were allocated seats together. Presumably though that if there were not 4 seats together, they could not have been put together. 

But I prefer to pay a lower overall price and get allocated a seat at random.

Brendan


----------



## Armada (12 Jun 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> On longer flights or if I want to get off the plane quickly, I have booked the front row.



Last time, I did this and paid the fee for the same reason, we then exited the aircraft onto a bus and had to wait anyway. So much for paying extra. It has also happened to me recently with Aer Lingus Priority Boarding too.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2017)

Armada said:


> I did this and paid the fee for the same reason, we then exited the aircraft onto a bus and had to wait anyway.



That's funny.  At least you probably had more leg room for the flight or your choice of seats on the coach? 

Brendan


----------



## delfio (12 Jun 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> That's funny.  At least you probably had more leg room for the flight or your choice of seats on the coach?
> 
> Brendan




No  if it's the cork Stansted flight, you packed like sardines into the bus waiting  to take you to the terminal.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2017)

T McGibney said:


> So the same family of four could find themselves at four different ends of the plane. Which is unsustainable if the family includes young kids.



Hi Tommy

I was telling a father of three children this and he said that they ask the age when you are booking or checking in. Children under a certain age are not separated from their parents.  I don't know what they do if you are last to check in and there are not two adjacent seats left. 
I suppose the system tries to put them close together.

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (13 Jun 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Tommy
> 
> I was telling a father of three children this and he said that they ask the age when you are booking or checking in. Children under a certain age are not separated from their parents.  I don't know what they do if you are last to check in and there are not two adjacent seats left.
> I suppose the system tries to put them close together.
> ...



Ryanair have changed their policy, and it's now mandatory for parents travelling with children under 12 to book a seat, but they then get free seats for up to 4 children. From their website: "Get free reserved seats for up to 4 kids aged between 2 and 12 with every adult seat booked. As part of our Always Getting Better programme it's now mandatory for adults to have a reserved seat when travelling with kids, this means you don't need to worry about being separated on board."

I just flew back from France with 2 very young children on Saturday, and I've no complaints about the system (I had booked seats, and taken advantage of the half price 2nd bag).
However the issue that's been highlighted is that Ryanair seem to have changed their random seat allocation but are denying it. 

I witnessed the impact of this - Our takeoff was delayed specifically because there were too many children sitting in rows without any adults, and the captain had to ask for volunteers to swap seats so we could leave.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2017)

Hi Red Onion
Thanks for that.

So you can book one €4 seat and get 4 free seats.

They should have some means of enforcing this when a person books the flights. If there is a child under 13, then they should be charged the minimum price for one reserved seat so that they can reserve seats. 

Or better still, allow adults who book with young children to reserve the cheaper seats free of charge. 

Is 12 a bit low for the limit? Should it be up to 16?

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (13 Jun 2017)

I think they enforce it now, but can't remember for certain from when I booked. I'm not sure if this is a recent change as it was my first time flying Ryanair with the kids.

A higher age limit wouldn't work for example with large groups on school tours, etc.


----------



## Nutso (13 Jun 2017)

I booked a flight last week with Ryanair, for 2 adults and 1 child and it was mandatory to book a seat for at least one adult and the child.  The thing that annoyed me was there were no seats left together, yet I was still required to pay for at least 2 seats.  I would have preferred to be seated at random if we couldn't sit together anyway but wasn't given that option.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2017)

Nutso said:


> The thing that annoyed me was there were no seats left together, yet I was still required to pay for at least 2 seats.



How late did you leave it? 

Brendan


----------



## Darthvadar (13 Jun 2017)

Does anybody know if they are splitting disabled customers from their Personal Assistants/Carers?.

It'll be 'interesting' if I'm split from my PA. I can see a complaint being made under The Equal Status Act.

Darth.


----------



## Nutso (15 Jun 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> How late did you leave it?
> 
> Brendan



I'm not sure that's relevant - I'm quite happy to pay for a seat to sit with my child.  In fact I always do.  I don't see why I should pay for the privilege of sitting apart from him!

And in fact if the reason that there were no seats together is because Ryanair were "randomly" separating other groups, that's another issue.


----------



## telco (15 Jun 2017)

So based on this I am trying to book one of the adults in our party an allocated seat so that the 3 kids are beside one of us for trip on 29 June , however for the return leg there are no seats together ( ie there are one or two available sporadically but not on one row ) available in rows 18-30 ...on chatting to rep on website chat app , they are saving cabin crew do their best to accommodate seating children beside each other - on that basis am I better to wait till 4 days before and book randomly ( in previous years we always got to sit together , without early check in )


----------



## Leper (16 Jun 2017)

Don't underestimate consideration of people in Ireland. We use Ryanair/Aer Lingus several times in the year for breaks in Spain. We are aware that children want to be near parents. It's no big deal to have Mrs Lep sitting in front while I sit elsewhere. The flight is only 2 hours. We (and others) are always aware of families wishing to travel together and we always make our seats available. And you know what? . . . . you feel better.


----------



## Darthvadar (17 Jun 2017)

Darthvadar said:


> Does anybody know if they are splitting disabled customers from their Personal Assistants/Carers?.
> 
> It'll be 'interesting' if I'm split from my PA. I can see a complaint being made under The Equal Status Act.
> 
> Darth.



I have answered my own question. Phoned Ryanair to arrange assistance, and to book seats for my friend and I. I asked that we be seated together, and there was no problem, and no mention of a charge for it.

Might be useful information for somebody.

Darth.


----------



## Broadcaster (18 Jun 2017)

Have been travelling with Ryanair regularly and know that despite their denials they HAVE changed their policy of allocating seats together. Traveled to London last weekend with my better half and he was in row 11 while I was in row 23! Coming back I was in row 16 and husband was in row 4.That has never happened to us before so to tell blatant lies about changes reflects badly on this airline. Later We received an email inviting us to buy a seat so we could sit together BUT it would have cost 16 euro. NO THANKS. As it turned out I got to sit with my husband once  every one was seated. So if it is a short flight why bother paying 16 euro when you might just be lucky and get the seat free!!!

By the way paying for priority isn't always worth it either. On recent flight home from Treviso we got on the plane before some of the poor souls that paid because we all had to bus it to the plane anyway.

I just wish Ryanair would be honest and own up to the change. It's insulting to keep denying it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jun 2017)

It seems that  has debunked Ryanair's claims. 

"But Oxford University Statistical Consultancy researchers working with BBC _Watchdog_ bought four groups of four passengers to see what “random” allocations took place.

All 16 passengers were placed in middle seats. 

Dr Jennifer Rogers, Director of the Oxford University Statistical Consultancy, concluded that the chance of this occurring randomly was 1 in 540,000,000, 12 times less likely than winning the National Lottery jackpot."


----------



## valery (30 Jun 2017)

Recently, on outward flight checked in 7 days beforehand.  We were allocated middle seats, 10 rows apart.  On inward flight checked in day beforehand.  Our two seats were aisle, 1 row apart.
Looked at the grid and most of the middle seats were already allocated.


----------



## ant dee (30 Jun 2017)

Of course they changed it. 
Random seat allocation is always middle seat now away from your partner. 
Then you see the message ...
Don't like your seats ? You can change them!


----------



## delfio (1 Jul 2017)

Darthvadar said:


> Does anybody know if they are splitting disabled customers from their Personal Assistants/Carers?.
> 
> It'll be 'interesting' if I'm split from my PA. I can see a complaint being made under The Equal Status Act.
> 
> Darth.



I doubt they be that bad


----------



## Darthvadar (1 Jul 2017)

delfio said:


> I doubt they be that bad



I don't know!. 

Be 'interesting' if they ever do!. Could be fun 'sparring' with them!.

Darth.


----------



## ant dee (1 Jul 2017)

Fresh one, I got 01B and my partner 30B.
Checked in about 30h before flight .
01A and O1C are not taken , available for 16e.
Not to mention about 20 x   4e seats back around 30B that we could have been seated ...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jul 2017)

Michael O'Leary has told passengers to stop whinging. 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/travel/405...-extra-or-quit-whinging-about-random-seating/

If they want the cheapest flight, they have to accept random allocation.

If they want to sit beside their traveling companion, they can do so from €2. 

Brendan


----------



## Gervan (20 Jul 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> If they want the cheapest flight, they have to accept random allocation.


 Actually, he means, "if passengers want the cheapest flight they have to accept non-random seat allocation".
I don't travel on Ryanair myself if there is any alternative, but I think people's anger is more about the failure to be honest, than the cost.


----------



## Dan Murray (20 Jul 2017)

Gervan said:


> but I think people's anger is more about the failure to be honest, than the cost.



Agreed.

How do you know O'Leary is talking nonsense?

[I'm afraid that I can't answer the question without risking a defamation claim against AAM!]


----------



## bmount (20 Jul 2017)

Just throwing in my 2 cents. I have now experienced this change in Ryanairs seat allocation "algorithm" twice
and have complained to them and as you all know is noted in articles in the Irish Times and multiple blogs recently.
My family in two instances split up to middle seats on way for a weeks holiday and a shorted trip at easter, but the thing is they don't warn you before you click Pay !

And then you have to go back in to the Ryanair app and pay to change the seats

As they used NOT do this up to say approx. Feb 2017. 
Random seat allocation ALWAYS used to put a family or group together where possible (and it is possible if you look at the seating chart).
It is bad business practice and very sneaky of Ryanair to not clearly inform people you are not seated together. Whats
the point of getting a reserved seat at all if not together (unless you are on your own).


----------



## Gervan (20 Jul 2017)

Dan Murray said:


> How do you know O'Leary is talking nonsense?



Dan Murray see post 29 above, statistical study, and the numerous personal experiences related in comments on every newspaper article about this subject, also other forums such as 

They were honest about the changes to booking-in times, why can't they be honest about this?


----------



## joer (20 Jul 2017)

Hi All
I must have been lucky so far as my wife and I have always managed to have got seated together even as recently as last May. We have never paid for seats and almost always fly with Ryan Air. The next one could be the first time but until then I love flying with them as they are almost always the cheapest  ,in  my opinion.


----------



## Leo (20 Jul 2017)

joer said:


> I must have been lucky so far as my wife and I have always managed to have got seated together even as recently as last May.



Most reports indicate this just started in June.


----------



## joer (20 Jul 2017)

Hi Leo
The allocated seating started two years ago but not many people used it then. But more and more people are using it now which is causing the problems for people.


----------



## Leo (20 Jul 2017)

joer said:


> The allocated seating started two years ago but not many people used it then. But more and more people are using it now which is causing the problems for people.



The issue people are raising here is change in practice of deliberately separating couples or groups who choose not to pay the additional fee to reserve seats. This only changed in June, and even affects people who check in on flights where only 10% of seats have been reserved.


----------



## noproblem (20 Jul 2017)

No more than the Jo Duffy show this post has become repetitive. You want to sit together, you pay. Very, very, simple indeed.


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Jul 2017)

The point is it is not random, it is an algorithm to deliberately separate people who are travelling together.
Ryanair deserve every piece of criticism they get for this... if only for crimes against language.


----------



## noproblem (20 Jul 2017)

And who don't want to pay to be seated together.


----------



## ant dee (20 Jul 2017)

Its annoying they don't admit it!
€4 extra per flight to sit with my partner is not much, I just factor that in when comparing prices from now on...


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Oct 2017)

Ryanair have us sussed. We were on the same flight last Tuesday (as per my original post) and got the same random allocated seats. OH row 8 middle seat and me row 28 middle seat. In both rows the window seat was vacant.
As we do that route regularly I suspect we have been those seats even before we book our next flight.
So much for random allocation!


----------



## Purple (9 Nov 2017)

I've flown 8 times with Ryan Air in the last month. 
I never pay for an allocated seat. I have got an isle seat on ever flight.


----------



## valery (9 Nov 2017)

Hi Purple, were you flying alone?
My OH and I have flown several times with Ryanair over the last few months.  We have always been allocated seats apart and mostly middle seats.
Due to checkin soon for another flight, thinking about doing the checkin separately for each of us.


----------



## Leper (10 Nov 2017)

OK! It's no big deal sitting apart. You're travelling from Dublin to Alicante (2 hours approx flight-time) I'm sure your partner who is travelling with you can order her/his own coffee. It's not like you are travelling to Venezuela on a WW1 biplane. Don't pay the extra to Ryanair and use the savings on your arrival for an additional treat. Forget about the seat and go for a treat.


----------



## Gervan (11 Nov 2017)

valery said:


> thinking about doing the checkin separately for each of us



I would expect their system will still see you are travelling together. Probably you would have to make separate bookings, to get nearer to each other.


----------

